
Baidu Eye (Baidu's Google Glass) - antr
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftech.sina.com.cn%2Fi%2F2013-04-01%2F20238201671.shtml&act=url
======
antr
The original link: <http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2013-04-01/20238201671.shtml>

